# French Drain Pipe



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I have been watching french drain man on youtube so I know how and what I need to do. I have a area of my yard that I just put new Zoysia down which has water sit so I need to get it off. I am trying to find the best pipe to use to get this water out via a french drain. The 8 slot pipe that he recommends and sells looks awesome but I can't find it in Georgia. His shipping and handling charges makes it too high of a cost to make sense. Does anyone have any other recommendations? I don't want to have to come back to this in 5 years and redo it because I used subpar products. I'm in the northern Atlanta suburbs.

Thanks


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

See if you have a ferguson around or it may be called ferguson water works. They should have the good quality stuff for you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't imagine why a 4" perforated black pipe wouldn't work. I use to install French drains and 4" seemed to always work then filled up with pea gravel using sand to top off last 1-2". Then we seeded into the sand to finish.

Although you're situation could be different without seeing areas.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Ballistic said:


> See if you have a ferguson around or it may be called ferguson water works. They should have the good quality stuff for you.


Thanks! Looks like we have several in the area. I'll check them out.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I can't imagine why a 4" perforated black pipe wouldn't work. I use to install French drains and 4" seemed to always work then filled up with pea gravel using sand to top off last 1-2". Then we seeded into the sand to finish.
> 
> Although you're situation could be different without seeing areas.


Thanks. Perforated black pipe vs PVC with holes in it? I don't have a huge area and would be one straight run of 20-25 feet and another for about 15-20 feet.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

agrassman said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine why a 4" perforated black pipe wouldn't work. I use to install French drains and 4" seemed to always work then filled up with pea gravel using sand to top off last 1-2". Then we seeded into the sand to finish.
> ...


We used 4" perf black coils that you can get from Lowe's or Home Depot. Not too expensive. I've used it in my own yard for a few water issues. One was perf 4" and the other solid. Very easy to work with and cut as needed. Lots of elbows and tees needed for any turns you might have.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The only issue with the black coil perf is if you'll be driving anything extremely heavy equipment over it schedule 40 would be more appropriate. I regularly drive my tractor over my pieces without concern.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

I put 3 of these
https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-x-10-ft-Prefabricated-French-Drain-with-Pipe-EZ-0802F/202259347?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204798862-_-202259347-_-N

I am sure the youtub guy would disagree, but that was quick and easy for me.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

twolf said:


> I put 3 of these
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-x-10-ft-Prefabricated-French-Drain-with-Pipe-EZ-0802F/202259347?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204798862-_-202259347-_-N
> 
> I am sure the youtub guy would disagree, but that was quick and easy for me.


I was looking at those last night and got scared off by some of the 1 star reviews. How long have you had them and are they working well? What gravel did you use to fill over them?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you were very shallow depth with those they would be ok but if you put them deeper you would still want more pea gravel on top of that.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

What about something like this?

https://www.ewingirrigation.com/products/drainage/ezflow-french-drain-15-in-mesh-w-6-in-slotted-pipe.html

I need to do something in my backyard as well and was considering this.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

agrassman said:


> twolf said:
> 
> 
> > I put 3 of these
> ...


No gravel at all - that was the whole point of using of this pre-fabricated french drain.
I installed them this last winter when we had crazy amounts of rain for 2 months and I had problems with water pooling behind my house. One morning I looked there and just started digging and did not stop until 3 days later I had french drain, catch basin under downspout, and a discharge pipe some 50 ft down hill.
It works perfect for my case. YMMV


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> If you were very shallow depth with those they would be ok but if you put them deeper you would still want more pea gravel on top of that.


That is all about GPM you want it to handle. If we are talking about foot of a hill/slope, you might need something like this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-x-10-ft-PVC-Speed-D-Channel-Drain-with-Grate-400-10RTL/205938053

Next best thing (in terms of GPM) will be gravel right under the sod.

In my case, all I wanted is to decrease soil saturation, so the surface will have chance to dry out eventually.
So, I followed instructions and buried it 6 inch deep. Works perfect.
In fact, now and then during heavy rain I am watching out of basement window to see how it handles, it is not even pools there anymore. Mostly because of that catch basin I installed under the downspout, so this place does not receive that much water as it used to.

One extra benefit here is that my soil profile is still the same all over the place (at least 6" of usual clay/rocks), so it does not show up in dry spell either. Somehow I think if I installed gravel all the way to the top, the grass would dry much quicker in the heat.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Smooth pipe flows best, requires less slope, and more durable....what I'd use. Corregated is much cheaper and requires less precision


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Yea the french drain guy while educational is just really promoting his business. You can cut more holes in any perforated pipe to go from super to extradinory or whatever marketing terms he uses., if your worried about one failing, then just put 2. Also, use 4" pvc if youre not in an area to catch water.


----------

